# Adobe Photoshop Elements - Neue Ausstecher einfügen



## Hamburger-Jung (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo Liebe User,

ich hoffe einer von Euch kann mir mit meinem folgendem Poblem weiterhelfen!?

Es ist leider sehr dringend:

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0 gekauft. 
Nun wollte ich ein Bild mit einem Ausstecher bearbeiten! Mir ist leider aufgefallen, dass nicht der richtige Ausstecher dabei war, den ich benötige!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich neue Ausstecher in das Programm bekomme

Vielen Dank
Hamburger-Jung


----------



## janoc (22. Januar 2008)

Weiß nicht, ob das mit Elements auch geht, aber über dieses kleine Dreieck kommt ein Menü, in dem du weitere Standardformen bzw. eigene Formensets hinzuladen kannst.


----------

